# Anyone here from Temecula?



## NorCalBiker (Jul 10, 2006)

I am going to be in Temecula this weekend. I'm planning on riding Saturday and Sunday around 50 miles each day. I will be staying near Winchester Rd and Nicolas Rd. Please show me some route.  

TIA


----------



## Bob E (Feb 17, 2011)

There is a ride at Jax bike shop on Margarita Rd. about a mile north of Winchester. It starts at 8am and are usually 40 to 50 miles. Its a great group to ride with! Go on Facebook, Jax Bicycle Center - Murrieta and they will post where we will be riding on Thursday or Friday.


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

Do a bit of Google mapping, but you can ride from there out to Rancho Cal road, cut across by South Coast Winery on Anza Rd down to De Portola, left on Glen Oaks, right on Mesa, continue East Benton, left on Sage, left/follow road Cty Hwy 3/Cactus Valley Rd, continue/right on State, left on Domenigoni (option to turn left and go into the Diamond Valley Reservoir area and climb up to see the reservoir), straight down Domenigoni continue on Newport, left on Menifee, right on Keller, left on Antelope, left on Stepp, right on Meadowlark Lane keep straight onto Whitewood, left on Murrieta Hot Springs, take that back to Winchester to Nicholas. (Alt, just take Whitewood out to Domenigoni and do the flat ride as far out as you need, u-turn and head back.)

If you want a bit bigger of a route (60~ miles) look up Rice/Couser. That route has even more turns but is awesome!!

Bring plenty of water should be really warm


----------

